# Crow Off



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

So I have 5 standard roosters and a couple Serama roosters. 4 roos are in breeding pens. 1 roo is with my layers. The Seramas are in a seperate pen. They can't ALL see eachother, but at any one time a few are in eyesight of one another during the day.

We have a problem with crow offs during the day as well as 2am!!!! 

Do you think it is worth the effort to place something (maybe coorigated metal) lengthwise along the bottoms of the coops so they can't see eachother during the day? I'm thinking that it wouldn't help because they do it at night as well.

I am allowed to have roosters....but if they are a nuisance, they fall under the nuisance regulations of the city!

Trying to solve the 2am crow Off issue!!


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't think it's predator warnings at night either.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only way you might have a chance of keeping them quiet at night is to have their coops absolutely dark. Any light whether from the moon or artificial lights will have them crowing all night long. 

Keeping them from seeing each other will not keep them from having crowing competitions. My two go at it whenever they hear the neighbor's males crowing. They can't see the neighboring birds but they can hear them which gets things going.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I figured it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

It's the darn seramas more than anyone else!!!! I know roosters mean crowing. I love the crowing actually. It's the crow offs that worry me with the neighbors!!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont know if you live in an area or neighborhood with a lot of homes. But you could ask your neighbors if the crowing bothers them. If not, you're good to go. If so, it might be time to rehome the seramas. It's best to be proactive with neighbors in these matters rather than have city or county officials get involved. Once officials get involved they are pain in the neck and get nit picky.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You could buy crowing collars for them.They can still crow but it won't be as loud.That way the neighbors won't be bothered and the roosters can still be roosters.Everybody's happy,especially you!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If they are young, they do slow down . Mine have a certain time of real early morning that they start . I did hang feed bags in front of their doors to try to muffle the noise. My neighbors have been really good about it.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Several have crow collars. I find they learn how to crow even with them on. EDIT- The learn to crow as load or louder! There is more of a forced crow sound that takes it up a few decibels 

I think I just need to move to the country 

Really though....some of the coops have larger openings. I'm going to put up a few panels that closes them in a bit more. Less light and sound in.....less sound out


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I moved to the country so I could have chickens w/o any problems-no neighbors to complain or county officials to harass me.I have never regretted my decision.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

We really want to! Any amount of property is so expensive around here. We aren't ready for a big out of area move just yet, which is what we would have to do to afford anything!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My 5 silkies were quite loud in their open front coop. So I ended up tacking empty feed bags to cover the front and muffle them a bit. I think every little bit helps.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

That's a great idea. I ended up moving the Seramas to the old nesting boxes in the chicken coop. They are nesting ROOMS really....24x36. I have 2 of them and split them up....several in each. They seem to be loving it and it was much quieter this morning!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't hold your breath that it will remain that way. Once they are comfortable they'll probably get going all over again.

I think it was Karen that said once they get some maturity the crowing will slow down a ton. She's right. Mine only get in to the crowing competitions a couple of times a day now.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh no...they still did their crow off!!! I just couldn't hear them because they were in the enclosed coop!


----------

